# Reparacion de memorias USB por software



## Tristan

Hola a todos.

mis dudas son sobre las memorias usb existe algun software para la reparación de las mismas?.

ya que yo tuve un problema con una memoria kingston, el problema esta en que no la puedo formatear ni ver la información que tenia me aparece insertar disco en la unidad usb cuando la quiero abrir, pero si la reconoce pero no puedo accesar a los datos, espero y me ayuden


----------



## steve67890

Utiliza un software de recuperacion de datos, URGENTRECOVERY Professional 3.2 con el podras recuperar los datos de tu USB.


----------



## moin

Hola a todos, resulta que tengo una memoria usb flash ... modelo lexar media 256mb jumpdrive 2.0 pro, de esas que parecen una botellita azul, pues bien resulta que cierto dia la use y desconecte y todo bien...y a la siguiente vez que quise usarla no la reconoció mas... la detecta y dice dispositivo listo para usarse, pero un segundo después de eso dice: Dispositivo desconocido y no aparece como unidad en mi PC, alguien sabe  que pasa?, ha tenido un caso similar o sabe si tiene reparación mi memoria?... si lo saben compartan conmigo la solución... y mil gracias de antemano y saludos a todo el foro!!!


----------



## Pachilin

Agradezco las soluciones. Como formateo mi Flash Memory si mi PC NO LA RECONOCE
Primero: Programa que nos ayude a visualizar el Flash Memory.
Segundo: Proceder a formatear.
Gracias por la ayuda que puedan proprocionarnos


----------



## warriorcu

Tristan dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> mis dudas son sobre las memorias usb existe algun software para la reparacion de las mismas?.
> 
> ya que yo tuve un problema con una memoria kingston, el problema esta en que no la puedo formatear ni ver la información que tenia me aparece insertar disco en la unidad usb cuando la quiero abrir, pero si la reconoce pero no puedo accesar a los datos, espero y me ayuden



hola Tristan
quisiera saber si resolviste el problema detu memoria flash, me ocurrio exactamente igual y no he podido darle solución, me baje el software que dijo steve pero no me muestra la memoria, por tanto no puedo reparala. espero me ayudes si resolviste.


----------



## chleon

Hola a todos, estoy en la misma situacion que tristan y el otro compannero, a mi me reconoce el dispositivo y dice listo para usarse, pero cuando voy al explorer, me dice que inserte disco en la unidad, no se que hacer,estoy desesperado
saludos


----------



## Luis  Alberto Ariza

Hola a Todos 
 Tambien me encuentro en una situación similar , pero más grave. Recientemente viaje a la China y para aliviar los gastos del viaje decidí invertir en un paquete de memorias USB de 4 Gb, en el sitio efectué unas pruebas de reconocimiento y grabación de archivos a una diex de ellas y me funcionaron bien. Pero cuando llegue a mi país y al tratar de hacer una prueba de fondo grabando cerca de 3 Gb en las de prueba,  encontré una serie de carpetas "000000.000" (en una cantidad indeterminada) que no contienen ningún archivo, trate de abrir algunos de los archivos que había grabado , algunos abrieron y otros no. Finalmente la extraje correctamente, y luego de dos ciclos iguales aparece en el explorador me pero al tratar de abrir o formatear me dice que inserte un disco en la unidad F

Saludos 
Luis Alberto


----------



## Fernandoivan

Mi dilema es el siguiente, tengo una Kingston USB de 256 mb, la conecte a un puerto frontal y no la reconocio, ahora la conecte al puerto trasero y empezo a calentarse , primero gracias al foro, entiendo que algunas memorias tienen resistencias de acople, quisiera saber si las dichas memorias Kingston, las tienen.
Espero que me puedan ayudar porque, ya tengo varios llaveros carolinos.


----------



## LoCorEdEs

A mi me paso algo parecido un amigo  :evil: trajo una de sus memorias USB que tenia problemas la puso en mi PC, sin darme cuenta me daño los puertos, cuando puse mi memoria USB la reconoció luego me mostró problema en el dispositivo y no podia reconocerlo, le probé en todas las USB lo único que hacia era calentar y desesperarme  , asi que weyes tengan cuidado que dispositivo conectan en sus USB no se perjudiquen sino saben, enchufando cualquier dispositivo que esta alterado. 
mi USB memory fué


----------



## dante

hola mi problema es que tengo un mp3 de 128 mb y el aparato funciona bien la radio el grabador de voz. lo unico es que cuando la conecto a la pc se apaga y lo quiero encender y no enciende. y a todo esto agreguemos que no me lo reconoce la pc. alguien me podria responder al mail para saber que puedo hacer o con que programa probar. en este ultimo caso de donde lo puedo bajar


----------



## SHANE

Hola!
Tengo un problemilla con mi memoria USB.  
Pues resulta que estaba trabajando en ella, la cerre bien y todo; pero cuando la volvi a abrir me aparecio una alarma k decia: "...unidad USB conectada a un concentrador.." y no me abria, despues como no funciono reinicie mi makina, y despues de eso ya no pude abrirla. ¿Podria haber una solución para repararla? Es una memoria Kingston. Data Traveler II, de 512 MB. Si alguien puede ayudarme, les agradecere mucho.
Bye


----------



## van

queria saber como puedo arregla una usb por que a la hora de prenderla tiene toda lainformación, pero no la reconoce a la hora de incertarla en la computadora.

es una memoria 

Mrakvision con mp3.
256 mb.


----------



## MoRoCHio

lo mismo con scandisk 128 mini cruzer, formatear, insertar dispositivo, todo mal. creo ke se cago.


----------



## agastello

Holas! tengo una memoria OTI Flash Drive de 256MB pero cuando la conecto, a pesar de q mi pc la reconoce, cuando quiero accesar a ella por medio de "Mi PC" me sale q inserte disco en la unidad F:.  Estuve buscando algunas soluciones y problemas parecidos en internet y me dice q tendría que formatear la USB Memory pero no sé cómo hacer eso, alguien conoce del tema? Gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## Krasss

Ojala y les sirva . tengo una kinston y me paso lo mismo.... consegi un disco de instalacion de xp y arranque la maquina desde el disco (CD) con la memoria conectada.
cuando el programa de instalacion me pide en que lugar se va a instalar logro ver mi disco duro y la memori usb. Bien el truco esta aqui. olvidate de que vas a instalar xp lo que vamos ha  hacer es particionar la memori por ejemplo si es de 256 ya saben que se reserva un espacio y tal ves te diga que es de nose 240 mb , a la hora de particionar dile que quieres una particion de 238 mb perderemos un poco de capasidad pero bueno , para mi es viable. despues de espesificar salimos del instalador con F3 y punto....ya podras utilizarla desde windows o incluso formatearla desde ese lugar. 

Si ha algien le funciona tambien favor de notificarme... gracias.


----------



## Leonardo Dávila

Hola...

   Cuando el daño de la memoria es físico, es decir, caida, o se ha invertido por error la polaridad, no tiene solució, pero generalmente esto no es lo que pasa; solo que fue sacada incorrectamente o retirada en el momento en que se estaba escribiendo o leyendo en ella. Cuando este es el caso, sí tiene solución. Yo poseo un programa que las formatea, incluso las hace booteables, solo hay que correrlo, cerrar el explorador de Windows y mandar a formatearla, con este programa he reparado unas cuantas.

Leonardo...


----------



## margaisaza

Holas... tengo un problemilla. He intentado usar el programa varias veces y jamás aparece el muñequito corriendo ni la flecha hacia arriba encendida. Tengo una sony de 2 gigas que es una chet. Le copié unos archivos y cada que intento trabajar con ella se me bloquea el pc... (seguro ya sobrepasé la capacidad). Además los archivos originale sque copié pesan 900 megas y en la memoria usb la carpeta apenas llega a los 166 megas. No he podido borrarle los archivos para dejarla en blanco y no se deja formatear. Y el programita éste tampoco funciona... o ¿cómo hago para que funciones?


----------



## edgar mondragon

Bueno a todos mis amigos resignacion  pero no tiene solucion caballero nomas tienen que comprarse una nueva memoria usb. ya que la garantia del producto es solo para fallas de fabricacion y no provocadas por uno mismo. bueno si pueden sacar provecho a esto que,
os dejo para que tengan mas cuidado.......
mi memoria es una imation de 2 gb e igual la perdi 


He aquí algunas recomendaciones: 

1. Conectar preferiblemente a los puertos USB traseros (integrados en la Board) Los puertos USB frontales son una extensión por cableado, y si éstos han sido mal conectados en el board (procedimiento realizado por los tecnicos que ensamblaron la PC), quedan haciendo corto. 

2. Nunca fuerce la conexion de la memoria al puerto USB, debe entrar con claridad y completamente hasta el límite. 

3. Las memorias son para transportar información. No para trabajar sobre ellas. (Hasta hoy no lo sabía) 

Lo preferible es que si va a copiar ó grabar datos, una vez termine expulse y desconéctela. 

4. Procure que la memoria no permanezca mucho tiempo conectada al PC, más que todo es una precaución. 

5. Despues de su uso expulse la memoria correctamente: 

Click derecho sobre la letra de la unidad de la memoria > Expulsar, luego click derecho en el icono de la bandeja del sistema de la barra de tareas y click en "Quitar Hardware con seguridad", elije la unidad de la memoria y la expulsamos definitivamente. 

- En Windows 98 sólo con click derecho sobre la unidad > Expulsar 

Una vez expulsada por software, verifique que el bombillo de la memoria que indica actividad esté apagado antes de retirarla. Retírela físicamente. 

6. Sólo conecte la memoria USB en puertos USB de equipos de confianza, que Ud sepa que no han tenido problemas con memorias USB, puede llegar a ser un total riesgo conectarlas en equipos públicos (cyber cafes, universidades, etc) 

7. Si conecta su memoria en puertos USB de equipos desconocidos, puede verificar que la memoria no se caliente, el primer paso para que su memoria muera es el sobrecalentamiento. 

8. Las mejores marcas son Kingston y Corsair. Nunca confíe en memorias USB Markvision.


----------



## Leonardo Dávila

Hola Amigos...

En un post anterior publiqué sobre un programa que permite reparar memorias USB con algún problema lógico, debido a desconexión de la PC incorrectamente, corte de energía eléctrica al escribir en ella, etc.

Este programa yo lo he usado para reparar (formatear) memorias que la PC lo ve, pero no se puede acceder a ella ni formatear y me ha dado resultado y lo pongo a disposición de ustedes, espero que les resulte.

Debe ejecutarlo con la memoria conectada al puerto USB, el programa reconoce que existe una memory flash; cierre el explorador de Windows y ejecute el format, puede elejir hacer  que la memoria sea booteable.

Suerte

LEONARDO


----------



## Roqueroca

Saludos para todos los amigos del foro, tengo un problema parecido a uno leido,
Tengo una memoria USB de 1 GB data traveler flash que no me explico que es lo que le ha sucedido, cuando me la vendieron  me hicieron una demostracion y funcionaba, pero cuando la probe en la parte frontal de mi cpu trato de reconocer el nuevo dispositivo pero termino dando un mensaje "Dispositivo desconocido", y decia que los dipositivos USB usados en este equipo ha tenido un problema y windows no lo ha reconocido,,, segui los pasos del solucionador de problemas y nada, tengo XP con service pack 2 probe en los puertos de atras y tambien igual,  ah tambien recalienta mucho sera que todos mis puertos USB estan malos, pues recuerdo hace tiempo atras quise q los puertos USB de la parte frontal funcionasen y conecte sus cables, pero en ese momento el USB que me lo prestaron funciono bien y a este tiempo no se.  quiza haya hecho un cruce de en el circuito de los USB y ya no funcionen.
   Por eso acudo a alguna persona que haya tenido un problema similar y que lo haya superado sirva escribirlo y comparta con nosotros su solucion, o tenga alguna explicacion que pudo haber sucedido....Estare muy agradecido...Roque Roca


----------



## city_skate

lo que pasa esq un dia que le meti musica a mi memoria al siguente dia la conecte en la escuela y ya no quiso funcionar en la computadora trate en mi casa y tampoco es una memeria supersonic de 512mb y pues no se que tenga ya ni sikiera le puedo meter musica y tambien aveces se borra las letras y solo parece la pantalla en blanco que me recomiendan hacer mer urgue demaciado gracias


----------



## maostyle

hola amigos tengo el mismo problema de todos.... pero lo peor del cuento es q esta  memoria es de un amigo... si alguien puede decirme donde puedo descargar el programa o facilitarmelo se los agradeceria...


----------



## jaguilarm

Hola tengo uan memoria usv Kingston flash de 256Mb cuando quiero pegar un archivo aparece un mensaje en el cual dice que no puede crear el directorio o archivo que puedo hace con esto
Gracias por cualquier respuesta


----------



## carlos fernandez michito

e puesto en descarga de programas el programa que les dije adfuUd.sys y el mismo programa tiene y hay que darle nomas que continue el storage divise dirigir todo al icono driver y reconocera en parte su mp3 no digo que funcionara ojo ojito solo lo reconocera y sera el paso numero 1 y luego a buscar el programa que recupere el mp3 de 128mb


----------



## Patriciia

Hola

Tengo una memoria de 1GB Pleomax de Samsung y el problema es el siguiente: cuando entro a mi PC y quiero entrar a la memoria me dice que tengo que insertar un disco en la unidad F: y cuando entro a algún programa de office (word, excell, point) me dice que el parámetro no es correcto y que no tiene acceso a la carpeta F:\'. Consulte a su administrador para que le proporcione acceso a esta carpeta. Y ya he intentado por todos los medios y no sé qué hacer además he usado programas de rescate de información de la USB (pero eso ya no me importa), no importa si se pierde la información  :x 
, lo que quiero es que funcione de nuevo. ¿¿¿¿¿Qué puedo hacer??? Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiioem

hola a todo yo tenia el mismo problema hasta que encontre este foro q, uno de los participantes y la solucion esta ,si lo haces al pie de la letra te funciona perfectamente necesitas un Cd de tu sistema operativo yo lo hice con xp, vas hacer como si fueras a volver instalar el sistema operativo nuevamente y dejas puesto el jumpdriveen la pc, sigues los pasos, vas aver la particioon de tu pendrive  le vas a dar a delete this partition, luego vas hacer una particion en esa particion q tienes no tocas la de el disco duro para nada, solo la de pendrive q la pc la va ver y te la va reflejar en la pantalla ok, luego si tu pendrive es delos gigas le haces la particion maxima q te deja hacer cuando hagas la particion le vas a dar f3 para la opcion quit...no le instalas el xp hasta ahi te sales sacas el cd y subes normalmente vas ami comp vas a remoble disk le das te dice q no esta formateado le das a formatear y listo.   te digo q te da resultado ya yo lohice y tedigo q me estaba volviendo loco cualquier duda escribeme a mi correo ......suerte


----------



## edward21

Hola a todos. Gracias por publicar sus dudas y soluciones. Lo que sucede es que una vez no saque con seguridad mi dispositivo USB y desde ese momento no puedo grabar mas datos ni borrar los que ya tenia. Quiero saber si hay alguna forma de arreglar este aparato por que la verdad me ayuda muchisimo. Por cierto, aun funciona en modo radio, y ademas lee los archivos que tenia antes de malograrse, pero no permite sacarse con seguridad. Aparece error.


----------



## ESCOSI

Para aquellos  que les marca  INSERTE UNIDAD  E:  . Lo  que deben hacer es ir a CONTROL PANEL/ HERRAMIENTAS ADMINISTRATIVAS / ADMINISTRACION DE EQUIPOS / ADMINISTRACION DE DISCOS  el sistema  les mostrara  graficamente  las unidades que su equipo tenga instaladas, ( incluyendo su unidad  USB flash)  lo que deben hacer es  darle formato  desde ahi o particionarla de nuevo. IMPORTANTE:  La memoria se debe formatear como FAT o fat 32  ya que  como  NTFS  no la podra ver el  firmware que tiene instalado su memoria.  
Yo vendo esas memorias  y asi se  arreglan. 

y por favor SIEMPRE usen  la utileria  que les permite sacar la memoria o unidad  USB de MODO SEGURO,para eso  esta diseñada , para evirtarles esos problemas.

 8)


----------



## marie

Hola quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar por favor: yo tengo un reproductor mp3 markvision de 2gigas que tiene radio y grabador de voz. Pues resulta que me vino con el cd del sigmaTel MSCN Audio Player, yo instalé el programa sin siquiera haber prendido nunca el reproductor, pues asumí que era el software de funcionamiento. Pero parece como que el mp3 player se hubiera programado por tiempo, al día y medio exacto se apaga (ahora sólo dura como cinco horas), como que no tuviera batería y tengo que cargar otra vez el programa del sigma desde la compu,para que vuelva a funcionar. Pareciera como si fuera una versión demo. Durante el día y medio el reproductor sirve perfecto con todas sus funciones,y la información queda intacta, pero zan !!!!!!  se corta como reloj. No sé que es ya lo he formateado y cargado del programa unas quince veces y siempre vuelve a pasar lo mismo.
la versión del sigma es la V880.106.328
Me bajé del internet una versión anterior del sigma voy a porbar poner esta a ver que pasa
POR FAVOR AYÚDENME Les estaré agradecida toda la vida


----------



## carlos ivan holguin

hola a todos, tengo un problema con mi memoria usb ya que cada ves que la conecto el computador y la trato de abrir me pide que inserte un disco, y no me la deja abrir ni formatear ni hacer nada.... por favor si alguien sabe de un programa o de laguna solucion por favor envienmen su respuesta a la direccion (Espacio editado por Dano).... gracias


----------



## ramacharakarlos

pues si hay tanta gente con problemas con las flash porque  no dejan el link para descargarse algún  soft que las repare???

sería mas funcional no?


----------



## Apollo

Este foro está dedicado a la electrónica y sus aplicaciones.

El tema no está relacionado con la electrónica, es competencia de la informática.


----------

